

Amazon.com recognized as America's most trusted brand - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/02/amazoncom_americas_most_trusted_brand.html

======
icey
It's a well-earned reputation. The majority of all my discretionary spending
goes through Amazon these days; with the exception of 1 specialty item
recently, I can't remember the last time I had something shipped from another
company.

It's great that things work so well when ordering from Amazon; but what's
_really_ great is when things don't work well. They have some of the absolute
best customer service I have ever dealt with. They make it so easy to return
things that I never think twice about it. I had some packages disappear a few
years back and they handled it so well that I told all of my friends and
family about it for months.

~~~
seldo
I am also in the position of buying nearly everything via Amazon. If you
haven't already, it's worth taking out the Amazon/Chase credit card -- it
amounts to a 3% discount, redeemable directly as cash (in increments of $50)
or as further spending on Amazon.

------
jfarmer
Possible surprise exclusions:

    
    
      Apple
    
      Google
    
      Any single food or beverage brand, e.g., Coca-Cola.
    
      Any single media brand, e.g., NBC
    

Surprise inclusions (IMO):

    
    
      Toyota (they just had two major recalls!)
      
      WebMD (what?!)

------
pkulak
They're my favorite company. I have Prime, but I find myself choosing ground
shipping on items that aren't time sensitive just because I feel like saving
Amazon the cost. I usually relish sticking it to most companies I deal with.

------
clistctrl
Amazon receives a good majority of my business for several reasons.

1.) When I order an item I know i'm going to get it within 2-3 days (thanks
prime) or an email stating its delayed.

2.) If that item is lost or stolen in transport, I can trust Amazon to handle
the matter above and beyond what's required.

3.) I can buy something with one click. (I'm pretty good at not over spending,
so I really like this feature)

4.) Most items have reviews, and positive or negative reviews are treated
equally.

5.) The site is quick/responsive and easy to navigate

6.) They have what I want, and I can find it in seconds.

------
CamperBob
Yep, great company. You know what they should try selling? Books.

Because right now they pretty much aren't.

